# Your graphic drivers have crashed and recovered



## SirGatlin (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have been getting this message in any video game that I play ever since I'v upgraded my video card, which was 3-4 years ago. In that time I have tried everything I could think of and have given up multiple times. I'v tried new drivers, different drivers, Windows xp, Windows Vista, Windows 7, increasing my paged/unpaged virtual memory, flashing my mobo and so on. I'v seen some posts online of other people having this problem but they never get resolved at all.

So what happens is different for every game and how high i have the graphics set. Most of the time the screen will go black for anywhere from 10 seconds to a minute then bring me back into my game with a "Your graphics drivers have crashed and recovered" message in the bottom right. other times it will completely crash my game and give me a message like this one:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	pbclient.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4f3cd064
Fault Module Name:	MSVCR90.dll
Fault Module Version:	9.0.30729.4926
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a1743c1
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0003ab1a
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	0a9e
Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3:	0a9e
Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

This was the last message i just got a couple minutes ago while playing Brawl Busters. Of course the higher the graphic settings are the more frequent the crashes are.
a couple examples of different crashes i get, in Starcraft 2 my screen with do the blackout come back and give me the "Paged pool memory low" message
In Dota 2 the game will look like it alt tabs to the desktop but my cursor stays the same. can hear the music of the game playing but will not let me open Dota 2.

I was trying to get the "Your graphic drivers have crashed then recovered" message to pop up so I could tell you all exactly what it said. here are my system specs, any troubleshooting ideas you all have would be great. my guess at this point is hardware somehow, either my graphics card is faulty or my motherboard cant handle the load my graphics card pulls, or something like that...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 GAMER 2010, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, AMD64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1), 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 190679 MB, Free - 171346 MB; D: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 263612 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, MS-7309
Antivirus: None


Thanks,
Gatlin


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I had the same issue some time ago and it ended up being the video card itself, even though its reporting that the video drivers crashed. Since you are putting more load with higher settings and crashing more would also indicate a bad card. Try to monitor the video card's temperature and see if it goes too hot.


----------



## SirGatlin (Feb 23, 2012)

I just downloaded RivaTuner to check my video cards temp, and it doesn't seem to be overheating, its always around 60-65 C.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

does that stay like that when you game?

Actually i'm not sure the driver is right. Go to DXDIAG and post the report here in a text file.


----------



## SirGatlin (Feb 23, 2012)

here ya go, I'v got newer graphic drivers since I last posted. bit these results have the new drivers.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm.. it seems to be sharing your physical RAM unless i am reading that wrong.

Are you getting the driver from nvidia.com?


----------



## SirGatlin (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah i got the drivers from nvidia.com 

Also, I just recently reformatted to this windows 7 gamer edition to see if it would help, being more lightweight or something, but now im getting the error even when watching videos on vimeo... thinking of going back to a regular windows 7 since i never had this problem with watching videos before.


----------



## SirGatlin (Feb 23, 2012)

So this is the very common error I have been getting:

Display driver stopped responding and has reconverd:
Display driver NVIDIA windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 295.73 stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I wouldn't expect the type of windows version would cause this issue, but I have seen sillier things. My gut reaction would be the hardware itself from experience. 

If your files are backed up, then I would recommend the reinstall to see if that helps.


----------

